# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Κλούβα - Φρούριο

## Snowbird

Καλησπέρα! Μετά το ατυχές συμβάν που είχαμε με την αγαπημένη μας snowbird (http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthread.php?29690-%CE%9A%CE%B1%CE%BB%CE%B7%CF%83%CF%80%CE%AD%CF%81%C  E%B1-%CE%B1%CF%80%CF%8C-%CE%B4%CF%85%CE%BF-%CE%BD%CE%AD%CE%B1-%CE%BC%CE%AD%CE%BB%CE%B7!) προχωρήσαμε στην κατασκευή της δικής μας "Κλούβας - Φρούριο". 

 

Οι διαστάσεις είναι 1,60 x 0,80 x 0,40 μ και προέρχεται από ανακατασκευή βιβλιοθήκης dexion με προσαρμογή ξύλινων ραφιών και κουνελοσύρματος.

Ευχαριστούμε το φίλο μας thrillo, που βοήθησε στην κατασκευή της. ::

----------


## ROSSIGNOL

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Μπράβο Κορίτσια !! Πλέων κανένας κίνδυνος !! *  ::

----------


## mitsman

Μπραβο κοριτσια!!!! φοβερη δουλεια!!!

εκει μεσα θα μπουν τα κλουβια!!! ετσιι???

----------


## mariakappa

Μπραβο κοριτσια.για να δειξουμε οτι κι εμεις οι γυναικες ειμαστε καλες στις κατασκευες

----------


## mitsman

Μην ξεχναμε τον Thrilo... εεεεεε??

----------


## panos70

Μπραβο κοριτσια πολυ καλο μου αρεσε πολυ.....ομως θα ηθελα να προσθεσω να βαλετε και κουνουποσιτα για να προστατευεται το η τα πουλακια σας και απο τα κουνουπια και απο τις μελισσες

----------


## mitsman

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στον Πανο!!!!

Παραααα πολυ καλη παρατηρηση!

----------


## panos70

Ευχαριστω Δημητρη μια απλη επισημανση εκανα για να γινει τελειο,εξαλου εδω προσπαθουμε να βοηθησουμε ο ενας τον αλλον

----------


## mariakappa

αχ παλι ανδρες εβαλαν το χερακι τους. :Anim 63:

----------


## Ηρακλής

Πολυ όμορφη και ασφαλής κατασκευή ,μπραβο σας κορίτσια!!!Όπως είπε και ο Πάνος αν πρόσθεσε και κουνουπιέρα θα είναι Α++ ασφαλές!!!

----------


## johnrider

εγώ θα το έκλεινα στα πλαϊνά για να μην χτυπάει ο αέρας τον χειμώνα.και για να μην ψάχνω από εδώ και από εκεί υλικά και εργαλεία για να φτιάξω αυτή την κατασκευή
 αγόρασα μια ντουλάπα πλαστική1,90x70x50 την είχα πάρει σε προσφορα 65 ευρώ  που χωράει 4 ζευγαρώστρες  60 πόντους σαν αυτή με ραφακια και στις πόρτες έβαλα κουνελοσυρμα κόβοντας τα τετραγωνά τις κάπως έτσι στην φωτό και τα 4 έτσι ανοιγω και κλεινω και τα 2 φύλα.

http://prntscr.com/5hwsw

----------


## johnrider

μόλις τώρα πρόσεξα μια ντουλάπα δίφυλλη διπλα στην φωτό τις κατασκευής ελπίζω να μην είμαι αυτός που σου έβαλε ιδέες να την μετατρέψεις σε κλούβα φρούριο.

----------


## Snowbird

Ευχαριστούμε παιδιά! χρειάζονται κ οι άντρες για να βοηθάνε κ αυτοί κάπου κάπου κ να χαίρονται!  :Happy0065: 
Τα κλουβιά βάζουμε μέσα (2), αλλά τώρα το χειμώνα δεν τα αφήνουμε ειδικά το βράδυ, λόγω κρύου.
Όσο για την κουνουπιέρα, θα την προσθέσουμε εν καιρώ. thanks για την ιδέα!

----------


## tliotis

μπραβο πολυ καλη δουλεια!!!

----------

